# Bow theif in Grantsville - Tooele area !!!



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

KW got all his bow hunting gear jacked in Tooela last night.

Top of the line Hoyt, Swarovski Bino's, Leica range finder, etc....

Pics and more details to come shortly.

If you see any of it for sale or suspiciously aquired, please contact the Tooele Police department.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Which model and do you have serial #'s? Pm me with the info and I will pass the word along to my fellow dealers around the state.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Here's all the details.

Stolen November 3, 2012. Anyone with information please contact Tooele Police Department: (435) 882-5600 Let’s catch these dirt bags!

Bow Package
Hoyt Vector Turbo, Max-1 Camo, 70/30 serial number: 791185
Fuse Ultra Rest, custom engraved with “Kevin Wilkey”
Fuse Satori Quiver, 2 piece 6 arrow quiver
Fuse Carbon Blade sight, 7 pin micro adjust black
6 Easton Injection AC 330 Arrows, fletched with 3 Easton 3” Pink vanes. All tipped with Grim Reaper 3 bladed broadheads. 

Custom or unique features: The black anodized bow parts and accessories were all spray painted with tan camouflage paint. The bow had custom all black strings, in stock condition this bow came with brown and grey twisted strings. All of the axle E-clips were glued with hot melt to keep them from getting plucked off by brush, I am certain I’m the only person that does this. The top left limb had some scuff marks from when I took a spill coming off the mountain. There was camo tape on the limb pockets. There will be no mistaking this bow, because it is a one of a kind. 


Binocular Package
Both Rangfinder and Binoculars were in and connected to a Badlands bino case system. 
Binoculars: Swarovski 10x42 SLC, Green, Serial number:*D713681719*
Rangefinder: Leupold RX-1000i TBR, Serial Number: C705436XE

Thanks TopofUtahArcher !!!

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh fudge! If it is Wilkey's bow I can't help you... 



Just kidding. I will keep an eye out and will pass the info along.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

hope they catch this Some B!


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

One of Utah's Finest, officer Arnold saw this one on Monster Muleys and found all the gear at a single Pawn shop !!!

Chalk up one for the good guys. Finally someone gets their ripped off stuff back.

Special thanks to officer Arnold for seeing the post and caring enough to take a look.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Excellant !!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope they get the person that pawned it and nail em. :twisted:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

They caught the guy. Turns out it was his neighbor. He will do jail time


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Great catch. Can we target practice on the guy's rear before he gets his stripes?


----------

